# New Home Needed



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

*This thread is no longer relevant as we have decided to retain the girls!*

We have regretfully come to the decision that Amber & Heidi need to be re-homed. We are not taking this lightly but for all our sakes it must be done - I cant believe I am actually typing this and I feel so down hearted...

So, the rules which will apply will be:

1. Both Amber & Heidi are homed together
2. We will vet the new home owner
3. No discussion on price of the dogs until we are all happy - us and the new owner
4. Any issues the dogs are returned to us
5. A contract will be drawn up to protect the dogs 

Some of the above may be viewed as OTT but Amber & Heidi are our priority but you may feel why are we wanting to re-home. Well, we are just not catering for their needs enough. They are very active dogs and want to be out all the time and we just cannopt cater for that anymore. It is both unfair on them and us.

We have had Amber & Heidi from 8 weeks old and they are now about 18 mths old (will confirm DOB) and they are very used to the other dogs we have. They are great with children are are very friendly with our young grandchildren.

They do have a tendency though to bark (actually howl) at other dogs are are very eager to play, chase and annoy some dogs!

They are both very loving dogs and sit on your knee and your shoulders for their bed time hugs - this I will miss most definitely.

I must say that they are hard work but tjhis may be due to the amount of other dogs we have and they are fighting for attention and I really do think this is what it is. They would be best suited in my opinion to just them two in a house - with children or not - but must be able to be walked frequently.

We will not accept a home where they are left unattended where both adults are out at work. they need company, they thrive on this.

So, please send me a PM and we can discuss accordingly.

We live in Barrow upon Humber, North Lincolnshire

John


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry to read this however I do believe that you have both amber and Heidi's best interests in mind. I'm sure you will find a loving home for them both, you will probably have a queue of people wanting them . Of course you will miss them terribly however they will have each other and will thrive in their new home. Wishing you the best of luck in finding lovely new owners xx 
Ps NO WAY ARE YOU OTT


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Mairi....I am beside myself at the moment but it has to be done. We may, and I say may, have to think about at least 2 shiddies also but one step at a time.

It is our fault for getting so many it just aint practical and we paying the price now.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can totally understand how difficult this is for you and you're not being OTT at all. I wish you luck in finding Amber & Heidi a new loving home. x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

oldmanmille said:


> Thanks Mairi....I am beside myself at the moment but it has to be done. We may, and I say may, have to think about at least 2 shiddies also but one step at a time.
> 
> It is our fault for getting so many it just aint practical and we paying the price now.


Sometimes our hearts rule our heads . I'm sure it will all work out for the best in the end though xx


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Am really sorry to hear about Amber and Heidi but you have to do what is best for you and your dogs. 

Have you thought about contacting CCGB or cockapoo owners club as I think they can help with re-homing, even if it's just to give you some advice or give you some support while you go through the process of finding someone to adopt them.

Good luck.


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

daffodil said:


> Am really sorry to hear about Amber and Heidi but you have to do what is best for you and your dogs.
> 
> Have you thought about contacting CCGB or cockapoo owners club as I think they can help with re-homing, even if it's just to give you some advice or give you some support while you go through the process of finding someone to adopt them.
> 
> Good luck.


I have had a PM from Stephen at CCGB and he suggested just that. I thought I could register with CCGB but the site is for breeders only. Stephen's inbox is full so I cannot get back to him to ask for him to put on the site.

Any other way I can do it?

Thanks,
John


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure he will read this post and contact you.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

oldmanmille said:


> I have had a PM from Stephen at CCGB and he suggested just that. I thought I could register with CCGB but the site is for breeders only. Stephen's inbox is full so I cannot get back to him to ask for him to put on the site.
> 
> Any other way I can do it?
> 
> ...


Hi John,

The CCGB is not breeders only - it is primarily for enthusiasts and owners (and people searching for information) - only breeders who have been inspected can join.

I'll empty my inbox straight away - alternatively e-mail me what you want posted to - [email protected].

Stephen x (Update: Mailbox cleared.)


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Stephen, you now have an email...

I also must learn to read web sites properly!!


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Hiya John, I hope you find a loving new home for your dogs soon. If you feel the Cockapoo Owners Club can help (details are in a pm to you) please let us know.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We are not in a position to take them but I really wish you lots of luck in finding a new loving home. Sounds as if you are doing the right thing even though it is obviously distressing for you. 
H x


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

everyone will think I am a barmy so and so and wasting time and effort but......I have decided to keep the girls. Despite Stephens help on the phone last night and his efforts to advertise for me this morning I took the girls out and then told the wife they have to stay!

I am going to change my routines to accomodate them and their needs. This is about me changing not them!

So, smack me around the head I deserve it....


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't be silly! Sometimes you have to go through this process to make you realise what you really want to do. I went through a similar angst a while back and took Stephen's advice too and suddenly things just became clearer and we moved in the right direction. I wish you luck with your new routine! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Best news ever John    hey barmy is good when you make changes like this ..   

No smack around the head from me just a supportive hug coming your way .. we all know on here how much time, love, effort and expense goes into raising our dogs .. .. and routines sometimes need to be changed .. so no need to ever worry about us lot on here xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Great news John - I know Beau can sometimes be hard work so two is even harder (plus the others you have) but I do think you have made the right decision as I am sure you would have missed them too much! Big hug to you and I am sure you will be fine as have got this far :hug:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great news indeed...so happy you are finding a way to keep your girls despite the hard work. Well done John.


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

It was this picture that I took last night for Stephen that did it - they were tired and I woke them up thus the eyes closed


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh John that is such wonderful
News . Sooo happy for you and your girls .... Not barmy in the least. Look forward to Hearing more about all their exploits . X x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

oldmanmille said:


> It was this picture that I took last night for Stephen that did it - they were tired and I woke them up thus the eyes closed


Oh how could you resist those eyes


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

No wonder you changed your mind John - they are two gorgeous Poos  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They are beautiful. I can understand you changing your mind.
I hope that they and you enjoy the new routine.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh John,welling up reading this thread through,I hope you manage to sort things. Whatever you do will be the best for all concerned,it always makes me wish that we could all live closer and then really offer each other proper support not just the cyber kind. X


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Im absolutely exhausted with my new routine and its only been one day 

However, the girls have been superb - just shows what some extra attention and excercise does - I am soooo pleased and annoyed at myself for not thinking it through and wasting precious time of people such as Stephen (sorry again Stephen!)

Just got to make sure I keep this up although i am sure i will 

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support...


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

oldmanmille said:


> It was this picture that I took last night for Stephen that did it - they were tired and I woke them up thus the eyes closed


Thanks John for the e-mail - I have replied.

Again - This situation is exactly why I offered you short-term respite Foster home care to help-out until that final decision was made. I'm glad that you are now working things to keep them - though the CCGB will be here no matter what steps you take and please feel free to get in touch whenever you need.
We don't judge - we are there to offer an ear, a hand and/or a home for any Cockapoo in need.

Thanks Stephen x


----------

